# Hello coffee lovers. Quick question



## Beanking (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi guys. I am new to nice coffee in my own home.

i have recently bought a gaggia classic, a grinder and some nice beans.

ive basically got it down perfect but I don't have a pid (I think it's called?) and so the temp is a little off for me.

I enjoy my espresso a little cooler than the brew. Surfing normally doesn't provide an adequate reduction in heat.

ive got into the habit of allowing the machine to heat up to where the light switches on and then I switch it off for a min to cool and then I switch back on to pull the shot.

is that bad for the machine? Should I get out of this habit

thanks for your help

Ps. Newb alert!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

All quality well roasted coffee tastes better when allowed to cool in the cup.

Extracting it at a lower temp though may make some beans harder to extract.

It's one of the draw backs of the classic that you could be plus or minus 5c at shot time.

Re switiching On and off, all the parts, element and switch will have a finite shelf life, no idea tho is this will shorten it.


----------



## Beanking (Jul 4, 2018)

Cheers. The point of this exercise was to reduce the spending on ridiculously priced coffee outdoors.

I used to manage a nice delicatessen with good coffee and I know the single shot cost us 30p!

I love this machine and my coffee is already equal to some and better than most I can buy outdoors but I already want an upgrade. This new hobby won't be cheap


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Beanking said:


> Cheers. The point of this exercise was to reduce the spending on ridiculously priced coffee outdoors.
> 
> I used to manage a nice delicatessen with good coffee and I know the single shot cost us 30p!
> 
> I love this machine and my coffee is already equal to some and better than most I can buy outdoors but I already want an upgrade. This new hobby won't be cheap


A lamb before wolves!

Welcome to the forum and you will find plenty of (experienced) advice from other contributors that will help you spend spend spend!

Time to lock up your plastics!


----------

